

Ask HN: Disabilities and employment - moyami

I know there are a few here on hn that have disabilities, so I&#x27;m hoping for some advice. 
I have a few serious health problems that make me virtually housebound. I have been receiving treatment for a while now, but the situation I am in will be for the foreseeable future. 
I have been working through codeacademy, and learning as much as I can with he hopes of making programming my work. As my options are limited (and I&#x27;m in the UK) I have been reading about the bidding sites. Would it be realistic to think (with time and experience) that I could make a living (£25k+) from them? Anything that could help me would be much appreciated.<p>Thank you.
======
moyami
I think I may have posted this in the wrong section... My post isn't showing
in ask hn. Can a mod edit this please?

------
orionblastar
I have been disabled since 2002. When you are disabled it is hard to find
work. I am in the USA. I have spent most of my time getting healthier so I can
do some work from home stuff.

I run a blog and thought I might post some advice for people who are disabled
and working at home, but I haven't found much that works yet to earn a good
amount of money.

I am trying to write ebooks, and do some side-projects. I haven't gotten any
VC funding and nobody wants to meet with me because I am stuck at home most of
the time.

I think this would make a great hacker news topic, but every time I submit
something about being disabled or mentally ill and trying to do a startup or
work from home, someone flags it and it gets downvoted.

The Software Consulting market in the USA is really bad:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhLV7jydPJ8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhLV7jydPJ8)

Joe Stack flew a plane into a building and my friend Mike Crawford went to
talk on CNN why the Software Consulting field is so bad. I assume it is the
same in the UK where you do the work and don't get paid and then get hit with
a heavy tax on income you earned but didn't get paid on.

My only advice is don't low-ball or put out a low wage, because people in
third world nations do that, and you will get junk clients who do rubbish like
not pay you or pay a fraction of what they owe you. Make sure your wage is
high enough to support your rent of your flat or whatever and you use a proxy
service or something to make sure the money is paid to you. Don't be afraid to
turn down stuff when clients have a bad rating. There are a lot of scammers
out there.

Learn anything: [http://noexcuselist.com/](http://noexcuselist.com/)

Get a Github account: [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

Make a website:
[http://www.greatdox.com/howto/shittywebsite.html](http://www.greatdox.com/howto/shittywebsite.html)

That is my howto article where I show you how to use FOSS tools to find a low-
rent web host and make a 'shitty website' to get started out, so you can make
a better one later as you improve.

If you learn Linux: [http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/10/03/6-web-
frameworks-t...](http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/10/03/6-web-frameworks-
that-can-help-you-develop-web-page-apps-quickly/)

There are 6 web frameworks that can help you make your websites if you can
learn how they work.

Good luck!

~~~
orionblastar
Anyway if you want to contact me my websites are:

[http://www.blastar.org/](http://www.blastar.org/)

[http://blastar.in/](http://blastar.in/)

I am working with others to do some projects, not sure how well it will go.
Got a husband and wife in China helping me named Dell and Sye, very smart.
Dell is from India and went to Canada and then went to China. I am trying to
recruit more people.

